# little Happy needs to get out of shelter in NY



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Manhattan Center 
HAPPY - ID#A897124

My name is Happy. My animal ID# is A897124.
I am an unaltered male, white Maltese mix.
The shelter staff think I am about 3 years old. I weigh 6 pounds. I have been at the shelter since May 17, 2011.

SCAN NEGATIVE
BRIGHT, ALERT, RESPONSIVE, HYDRATED
PHYSICAL EXAM-WITHIN NORMAL LIMITS

rejected due to uri

Look 1 dog holds gaze with soft eyes, wagging tail and ears back
Sensitivity 1 dog leans in to the assessor with soft body, high tail and long lip
Tag 1 dog assumes play position and joins the game
Squeeze 1 dog gently pulls back his paw
Squeeze 2 1 dog gently pulls back his paw
Food 4 dog freezes
Toy 1 :No interest
Rawhide 1 :No interest
Dog to dog 1 :Approaches the helper dog with loose body, wagging tail and ears back


DO NOT call and say you are adopting unless you are going to go down there and get the dog. It is a waste of the staff's time to explain the adoption procedure over the phone, for someone to purposely not show up? They need every free second of their time to process Lost and Found checks and care for the animals. Not to mention people will think the dogs is safe and then they die. STOP IT OR I WILL TAKE DOWN THIS PAGE!!!!

Manhattan 212-722-4939 (hit 0 for operator, do not leave a message. May need to hit 0 a few times)!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

He looks so scared,I hope someone,who's really serious will adopt him.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I wonder if Metro Malts (Metropolitan Maltese Rescue) is still active in NYC. 

(I never actually dealt with them, but I have heard of them and seen their website.)


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Any Maltese rescue in or around st. louis, missouri


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mss said:


> I wonder if Metro Malts (Metropolitan Maltese Rescue) is still active in NYC.
> 
> (I never actually dealt with them, but I have heard of them and seen their website.)


They are still active. They're pretty good at being on top of things. I met one woman who works with them and throws a fundraiser up at her house in Westchester. I met her and her Maltese on the street one day. I don't know what shelter it is though. There's Animal control and SPCA and one or two others. I'll see if I can try to contact anyone. I'm in VT so my files are in NYC.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I found Happy on the Animal Care and Control "lost" listings as being at the ACC Manhattan shelter. www.PetHarbor.com pet:NWYK.A897124

I don't know where the other information is from--perhaps an email? 

If you--or the original poster--could forward the info to Metro Malts, that would be great. per the petharbor.com listings, Happy is not on the ACC's adoptable list. I wonder if that means he needs an approved rescue group. 

Wish I could help more from a distance!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mss said:


> I found Happy on the Animal Care and Control "lost" listings as being at the ACC Manhattan shelter. www.PetHarbor.com pet:NWYK.A897124
> 
> I don't know where the other information is from--perhaps an email?
> 
> ...


I just sent Metropolitan Maltese Rescue an e-mail with the link. I'll let you know if I hear anything back.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Wonder what "rejected" due to URI means? I understand the URI=upper respirtory infection.... but in what way would 'rejected' mean...mayby can only go to rescue and not private adoption? 

Little Prince is adorable too... did you all see him?


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Someone I know posted Prince on a facebook page, so I was less worried about him (although he still needs help). 

I was wondering about the meaning of "rejected" in regard to Happy, too--thought you might know!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

My friend just posted this on FB about Happy...I will share it along


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

He is being pulled buy a somone who does rescue ...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Great!!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I hope all goes well for them, especially since it's a holiday weekend. :grouphug: I hope we get to hear all the good news.


----------

